# Ryegrass,fescue or KBG?



## Toti (Mar 1, 2018)

Hi peeps,i have been only few days in this forum but i've learned a lot by just browsing the topics,this spring i am planning to overseed some thin areas of my lawn and i'm thorn between the fescue and ryegrass,i like them both but would you suggest to use ryegrass for overseeding instead of tall fescue?i just found out that most of the overseeding grass here which they call ''REGARNISSAGE'' here in France are mostly compose of ryegrass because of their ability to germinate quickly and ability to spread and fill those empty spaces in lawn,that said,i took a photo from my lawn today,are these fescue or ryegrass?thanks in advance guys...


----------



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

I'm not really good with spotting Perennial Rye, but i do see Tall Fescue and KBG, 


Purple is your Tall Fescue and Red is your KBG. I'd say you have a pretty good mix of both in there. You can easily overseed with Fescue as you can rye, it might take it a few more days, but generally still a fast germinate rate.

http://turfid.ncsu.edu/ItemID.aspx?orderID=GR&orderDesc=GrassHere is a link that will help you learn the difference between the two and how to identify them. You can also select Per. Rye and learn how to identify it as well.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

It looks like there are clasping auricles. Clasping auricles would mean either quckgrass or annual ryegrass.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkjyzPfJvqI


----------



## Toti (Mar 1, 2018)

LawnNerd said:


> I'm not really good with spotting Perennial Rye, but i do see Tall Fescue and KBG,
> 
> 
> Purple is your Tall Fescue and Red is your KBG. I'd say you have a pretty good mix of both in there. You can easily overseed with Fescue as you can rye, it might take it a few more days, but generally still a fast germinate rate.
> ...


Thanks for the input LawnNerd,not so sure also but i was thinking that there is a fescue out there,is it true that ryegrass germinate faster than these 2 varieties?


----------



## Toti (Mar 1, 2018)

jessehurlburt said:


> It looks like there are clasping auricles. Clasping auricles would mean either quckgrass or annual ryegrass.


Hi Jesse,i am not an expert but if i'm not mistaken,annual ryegrass go dormant or die during summer heat?


----------



## Toti (Mar 1, 2018)

Toti said:


> LawnNerd said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not really good with spotting Perennial Rye, but i do see Tall Fescue and KBG,
> ...


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Hi. I'm seeing Tall Fescue, and maybe ryegrass, too. Not sure if there's any KBG in there.

Yes, ryegrass germinates the fastest. No more than a week usually.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Toti I walked thru Paris on Monday. Most of the lawns are ryegrass. The one by the Louvre does need some attention to the weeds. I've been in Normandy the last two days and I also just see ryegrass and some had KBG.

I think using ryegrass would be a good solution for the yard.


----------



## Toti (Mar 1, 2018)

g-man said:


> @Toti I walked thru Paris on Monday. Most of the lawns are ryegrass. The one by the Louvre does need some attention to the weeds. I've been in Normandy the last two days and I also just see ryegrass and some had KBG.
> 
> I think using ryegrass would be a good solution for the yard.


Hi G-man,i was suppose to go to Paris tomorrow but it was cancelled,my last visit there was 2014 and not paying attention to the grass,i'll take your advice,KBG seems a good choice but it's a bit hard to find here in garden centers near me,it's mostly Ryegrass and Fescue or mix of both,enjoy your holiday and beware of pickpockets in Paris,lol


----------



## Toti (Mar 1, 2018)

Green said:


> Hi. I'm seeing Tall Fescue, and maybe ryegrass, too. Not sure if there's any KBG in there.
> 
> Yes, ryegrass germinates the fastest. No more than a week usually.


Thanks Green,that's the reason why almost all the ''Regarnissage'' (relining) seed here are compose of pure ryegrass,i wonder though if it holds better than fescue on summer heat here in St Tropez....


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Toti no holiday for me. I'm on work travel.


----------

